# Ear scratching



## Pamspamcayla (Feb 12, 2009)

For the past week or so, Casper has been scratching both ears but more on the right side a; lot. I can't see anything wrong. His ears are pink inside but not read or inflamed. I can get him to stop and he will play for awhile but then he'll stop what he's doing and start scratching again. Anyone else have problems with this? I am taking him to the Vet this afternoon but wanted your feedback.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

My parent's maltese is also named Casper and he also scratches his ears alot. What a coincidence!  

But he gets ear infections quite often. Does his ear have a strong smell? Normal healthy ears typically have little to no scent.


----------



## Pamspamcayla (Feb 12, 2009)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Mar 17 2009, 11:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746913


> My parent's maltese is also named Casper and he also scratches his ears alot. What a coincidence!
> 
> But he gets ear infections quite often. Does his ear have a strong smell? Normal healthy ears typically have little to no scent.[/B]



***
No, his ears don't smell at all. It's funny if you listen close enough, when he is scratching his ears he is also grinding his teeth.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

My Twinkle was scratching her ears. Vet looked........given the AOK. The scratching continued, then redness appeared and I took her back in.........ear infection. In retrospect I bet it bothered her before we could see it.

Now I rinse their ears out with a very very weak vinegar/water drops ( we used this successfully to prevent my son's recurrent swimmer's ear)and we make sure their ears are dried well after baths.

The good news is you will know today. Even if you get a "no infection" from the vet if it continues check the ears daily.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Mar 17 2009, 11:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746913


> My parent's maltese is also named Casper and he also scratches his ears alot. What a coincidence!
> 
> But he gets ear infections quite often. Does his ear have a strong smell? Normal healthy ears typically have little to no scent.[/B]


Please keep in mind for both Caspers that recurrent/chronic ear infections can often be a result of food allergies.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Has Casper been around any cats recently? There's only two things that come to mind with sudden ear scratching and that is ear infection/yeast infection, and ear mites. Thankfully you will know today - let us know.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

exactly especially if it is yeast ear infection as opposed to bacteria infection -- have ears been plucked recently as sometimes plucking can open pores and open them up for bacteria infections 


QUOTE (Lillykins @ Mar 17 2009, 12:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746925


> QUOTE (ckim111 @ Mar 17 2009, 11:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746913





> My parent's maltese is also named Casper and he also scratches his ears alot. What a coincidence!
> 
> But he gets ear infections quite often. Does his ear have a strong smell? Normal healthy ears typically have little to no scent.[/B]


Please keep in mind for both Caspers that recurrent/chronic ear infections can often be a result of food allergies.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## diesel (Oct 21, 2008)

I was having this problem with Diesel for about a month. He would be scratching and scratching, and the vet didn't find anything wrong. I came across a small pet store while I was out and about, and the amazing guy that worked there recommended Ark Naturals Ears all Right. After a using it for 2 days, Diesel stopped scratching and the problem hasn't returned. Just natural maintenance now.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hannah has recurrent ear infections & she scratches her ears, even after the infection has been treated. The vet says it's allergies. I have to treat her over & over & over. She's due for her yearly exam in about 10 days. I'm hoping he has some new suggestions.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

could be diet related and are you using probiotics as that helps keep infections down --my dd has horrible allergies and has been on probiotics for 2 years and never has ear or bacteria infections. If it is yeast in ear that keeps coming up it is definitely related to diet. 


QUOTE (momtoboo @ Mar 20 2009, 12:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=748682


> Hannah has recurrent ear infections & she scratches her ears, even after the infection has been treated. The vet says it's allergies. I have to treat her over & over & over. She's due for her yearly exam in about 10 days. I'm hoping he has some new suggestions.[/B]


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Maggie too! She scratches her ears. They have no smell or discharge but she has been treated twice for yeast ear infections. Must be the food then? I see a vet visit in our future. I do give her plain yogurt almost every morning.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

> could be diet related and are you using probiotics as that helps keep infections down --my dd has horrible allergies and has been on probiotics for 2 years and never has ear or bacteria infections. If it is yeast in ear that keeps coming up it is definitely related to diet.
> 
> What food you you feed and which probiotics do you give?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

my girl is on a hydrolized soy diet as she has alot of health issues but i would recommend natural balance venison and sweet potato, duck and potato or fish and sweet potato if you are not already on those diets as it will be better if she is getting yeast infections -- they can either get yeast or bacteria in their ears - yeast is more tied to food allergy - a dog with allergies should always be on probiotics to keep infections down-- i use dds plus from the vitamin shop refridgerator section it is non dairy and i mix in a tiny bit of stoneyfield lowfat yogurt 


QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Mar 21 2009, 04:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749233


> Maggie too! She scratches her ears. They have no smell or discharge but she has been treated twice for yeast ear infections. Must be the food then? I see a vet visit in our future. I do give her plain yogurt almost every morning.[/B]


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you so much for the welcome info. I have an appointment for Maggie Bella at the Vet tomorrow. I use the Halo Spots stew which seems to be good according to the ingredients but will go get some of the Natural balance. You know, I have been giving her Eukanuba puppy biscuits in the morning - one or two. I had better explore the ingredients in that. I hadn't given it any thought. I do give her yogurt though.


----------

